# X11 quits, restarts in a loop, goes nowhere



## zeroatma (Aug 27, 2008)

This may be posted somewhere in the forums (I'm searching now), but I'm having a problem in which, when I try to launch X11, it tries to start, quits immediately, and continues to try to start and quit in a loop.

I tried to reinstall X11, which did no good. I'm looking into completely removing everything X11 and reinstalling in hopes it helps, but if there's a better solution, I could use it.

FYI, I pulled some data from the Console. Here's what I think is the useful data:
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] X11.app = /usr/X11/X11.app/Contents/MacOS/X11 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] Unrecognized option: -launchd 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] use: X [:<display>] [option] 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -a #                   mouse acceleration (pixels) 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -ac                    disable access control restrictions 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -audit int             set audit trail level 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -auth file             select authorization file 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -br                    create root window with black background 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] +bs                    enable any backing store support 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -bs                    disable any backing store support 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -c                     turns off key-click 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] c #                    key-click volume (0-100) 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -cc int                default color visual class 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -co file               color database file 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -core                  generate core dump on fatal error 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -dpi int               screen resolution in dots per inch 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] dpms                   enables VESA DPMS monitor control 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -dpms                  disables VESA DPMS monitor control 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -deferglyphs [none|all|16] defer loading of [no|all|16-bit] glyphs 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -f #                   bell base (0-100) 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -fc string             cursor font 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -fn string             default font name 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -fp string             default font path 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -help                  prints message with these options 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -I                     ignore all remaining arguments 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -ld int                limit data space to N Kb 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -lf int                limit number of open files to N 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -ls int                limit stack space to N Kb 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -nolock                disable the locking mechanism 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -logo                  enable logo in screen saver 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] nologo                 disable logo in screen saver 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -nolisten string       don't listen on protocol 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -noreset               don't reset after last client exists 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -reset                 reset after last client exists 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -p #                   screen-saver pattern duration (minutes) 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -pn                    accept failure to listen on all ports 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -nopn                  reject failure to listen on all ports 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -r                     turns off auto-repeat 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] r                      turns on auto-repeat  
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -render [default|mono|gray|color] set render color alloc policy 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -s #                   screen-saver timeout (minutes) 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -sp file               security policy file 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -su                    disable any save under support 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -t #                   mouse threshold (pixels) 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -terminate             terminate at server reset 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -to #                  connection time out 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -tst                   disable testing extensions 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] ttyxx                  server started from init on /dev/ttyxx 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] v                      video blanking for screen-saver 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -v                     screen-saver without video blanking 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -wm                    WhenMapped default backing-store 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -wr                    create root window with white background 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -x string              loads named extension at init time  
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -maxbigreqsize         set maximal bigrequest size  
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] +xinerama              Enable XINERAMA extension 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -xinerama              Disable XINERAMA extension 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -dumbSched             Disable smart scheduling, enable old behavior 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -schedInterval int     Set scheduler interval in msec 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] +extension name        Enable extension 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -extension name        Disable extension 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -query host-name       contact named host for XDMCP 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -broadcast             broadcast for XDMCP 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -multicast [addr [hops]] IPv6 multicast for XDMCP 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -indirect host-name    contact named host for indirect XDMCP 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -port port-num         UDP port number to send messages to 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -from local-address    specify the local address to connect from 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -once                  Terminate server after one session 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -class display-class   specify display class to send in manage 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -cookie xdm-auth-bits  specify the magic cookie for XDMCP 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -displayID display-id  manufacturer display ID for request 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -kb                    disable the X Keyboard Extension 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] +kb                    enable the X Keyboard Extension 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] [+-]accessx [ timeout [ timeout_mask [ feedback [ options_mask] ] ] ] 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251]                        enable/disable accessx key sequences 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -ardelay               set XKB autorepeat delay 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -arinterval            set XKB autorepeat interval 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] Device Dependent Usage: 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -fakebuttons : fake a three button mouse with Command and Option keys. 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -nofakebuttons : don't fake a three button mouse. 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -fakemouse2 <modifiers> : fake middle mouse button with modifier keys. 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -fakemouse3 <modifiers> : fake right mouse button with modifier keys. 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251]   ex: -fakemouse2 "option,shift" = option-shift-click is middle button. 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -keymap <file> : read the keymapping from a file instead of the kernel. 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -version : show the server version. 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] Quartz modes: 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -fullscreen : run full screen in parallel with Mac OS X window server. 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -rootless : run rootless inside Mac OS X window server. 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -quartz : use default Mac OS X window server mode 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] Options ignored in rootless mode: 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -size <height> <width> : use a screen resolution of <height> x <width>. 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -depth <8,15,24> : use this bit depth. 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] -refresh <rate> : use a monitor refresh rate of <rate> Hz. 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] Fatal server error: 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] Unrecognized option: -launchd 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251]    AbortDDX 
8/26/08 9:33:25 PM org.x.X11[251] Quitting Xquartz... 
8/26/08 9:33:37 PM com.apple.launchd[112] (org.x.X11[251]) Exited with exit code: 1 


This appears to repeat over and over...


----------



## tecktalk (Sep 10, 2008)

hmmmm.. i am unable to find.. the exact problem.. may be some other else can help  you out....
_______________________________
small business web hosting empresas vilafranca del penedes


----------

